# Throttle Control Motor Relay



## Crystaldoll (Apr 6, 2019)

Im doing a diagnostic on my 06 maxima for trouble code P2100. When checking the throttle control motor relay input signal circuit the service manual says this should have continuity n it does but it has no voltage. Can someone tell me what supplies the voltage to this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have the FSM, then go to page EC-582 for the wiring diagram. Both the solenoid side and switch side of the throttle control motor relay get power from 15A fuse # 44 in the IPDM E/R.


----------

